# Pissed Off



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im having string trouble with my acoustic. My first two strings wont stay in tune, and the B string isnt new but the e is. Any help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Make sure they're wound securely around the tuner, and seated properly by the bridge pins....

Outside of that, you're going to have to be a little more forthcoming as to exactly what the issue is for anyone to really be able to help you


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well the trouble with my b string is that when it detunes itself, I tune it back up and if its too high, it slips off the tuner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Put the string through the tuner hole twice then.... 

When I use lighter guage strings, I often have to do the same thing with my Hi-E strings... Sorta 'tie' it on to the tuner peg, so that it doesn't slip.... 

Hope that helps kiddo! I know how frustrating slipping strings can be


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

If it doesnt stay in tune, ill probably buy another set. Possibly some lighter strings..


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*tuning problems*

First of all you ddint specify what make of guitar we're talking about here.................If its a low end thing.......maybe the tuners are just not of high enough quality to keep it in tune...I've experienced this many moons ago with my first acoustic......the quality of the instrument is part of the eqauation. IF its a quality istrument then you are definitely not putting them on right.........tie them on. And by the way lighter strings will make your tuning more difficult or unstable not better

Ray


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I had his guitar for a couple of months now (around december I think) and it is some random brand (Saga II [from Scarborough]) and I havent been having tuning trouble till now. And its annoying cause the only other guitar in my apartment is a classical one, which isnt good for practing solo/etc.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I took my acoustic guitar apart. Took the strings off, dismantled the bridge and the tuners. Still haven't put it back together and I really dont see the point. The frets are messed as hell. Then again it was a gift to someone else from years ago when the original game boy was new and it came from Sears (owch). The point is, that thing actually stayed in tune.


----------

